# Tuna trip - Venice, LA June 13 or 14



## sirtimo (Jan 6, 2011)

My girlfriend and I are doing a NOLA trip and going to mix in a tuna trip out of Venice Marina. I'll be finalizing the date here in a week or so but it will be either Saturday June 13 or Sunday June 14 (not both days for us). Will update with the Captain's info when I get the charter booked. Gonna try to get one of the guys I've been out with before like Capt. Eddie, Hunter Caballero, Rimmer Covington, etc.

Looking for a couple people to split the costs of the boat. I'll be bringing my jig/pop gear so bring yours. Bonus if you live in the DFW area and I can throw you some cash to transport our catch back since we'll be flying 

Regards,
Tim


----------

